# [REVIEW & GUIDE] Custom Firmware on Lumia 950XL V2



## astifan (Feb 17, 2021)

*Hi,*

I found a custom firmware for  *Lumia 950XL* and it might be helpful for the users who still use *Lumia 950XL*
I will give you my review based on my test and the steps if you want to do the same.

*Thanks to: *

*Fadil Fadz*
*gus33000 *
*WojtasXda*

If the topic already posted let me know I tried to search before posting.


*Should you replace your firmware with this?*
Yes, yes and yes..
The system is way better than the current firmware.

*Pros:*

Built-in updated apps like (Paint 3D, myTube, 8 Zip...etc)
Built-in *CMD *(Real CMD)
You can run *(.bat)* files
Updated original apps like (Video, Photos, Camera..etc)
I feel it lighter (maybe because I like it)
*Unlocked *by default
*Boot menu* contains *developer options*
*File Explorer* is updated and more advanced (you can access to the packages directly from it)
*Display Scale* option (You can control the display scale from the control panel)
Nice organize for *Start menu* (the way that Fadil organize the menu will give you an idea to build nice structure for the apps)
You can install* advanced apps* using CMD like (*Powershell*, *XAP installer*, DotNet Console..etc)
Nice icons for the default apps

*Cons & Tips:*

So far I didn't find anything bad
*Some icons *will appear *smaller *than before because of the default *display scale 100%* (for me it's was more than normal), but you can change it form the control panel
*InteropTools* is Beta (there is *Legacy version* so I prefer to replace it)
You have to be patience with *edgeTile *if you want to use it , it's too slow when loading for no reason
*CMD *with external keyboard is better for some functions and easier to use (use left arrow to remove).

*Screenshots (100% display scale):


     *

*How to install:*

*AS PER FADIL*
*DISCLAIMER: *

I’m not responsible for any damage that occur on you device. 
Do at your own risk. 

*WARNING ⚠: *

Please *don’t *attempt to flash on* other devices.*
Please don’t flash without using *thor2*.
Flashing *FFU *will erase all your data.
Please ensure that you closed WPinternals before using *thor2*.


*Videos always better and more clear **(but read the Quick Guide below if this is your first time)*

*Features & Custom FFU:* Click Here (Youtube)
*Installing & Downloads:* Click Here (Youtube)
*Install Apps using CMD:* Click Here (Youtube)


*Tools Needed:*

WPinternals 2.9 (*2nd* Video "*Installing & Downloads")*
WDRT ( Windows Device Recovery Tool) to use *thor2 *(*2nd *Video "*Installing & Downloads")*
Custom FFU (*1st *Video "*Features & Custom FFU")*

*Quick Guide:*

Download the *requested tools*
Connect your Phone using the* USB cable*

*Phase 1 (Unlock bootloader):*
*Before start unlocking you have to download *

*FFU-file *
*E**mergency-files *

*1- Open "**WPinternals"*

*A- Download FFU +  Emergency Files*

Goto *"Download"*
Scroll down then click *"Search"*
After the results appear Click* "Download All"*
It will take some time to download
If you already have the files *scroll *to *"Repository"*
Click on* "Add Existing FFU-file"*
Select your file


*B- Unlock bootloader*

Goto *"Unlock bootloader"*
Click *"OK"* to switch to * "Flash-mode"*
When the phone in *"Flash-mode",* scroll down and click *"Unlock"* after reading the descriptions
*Multiple reboots expected so you have to wait and don't interrupt the process*
Wait until you see this message *"You need to manually reset your phone now!"*
*Restart *the phone
Wait until you see this message *"Bootloader unlocked successfully"*
If the phone already unlocked expected to boot to *Mass storage *instead of this message

*Know Problems*
if stuck into M*ultiple* reboots for *too long time* or you got *"Unlock failed"*, this could happen because of:

You didn't select *FFU-file and Emergency-files*
The *FFU-file* is different than the current system  *(maybe you flashed different one before)*

If you bricked the system do the following:
Boot into* Flash-Mode* by pressing *Power + Volume Down *once the phone vibrate hold only *Volume Down*
Then open *WDRT *for possible restore

If *WDRT *didn't help check the post below for alternate restore option
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/bricked-950xl.3990253/#post-83830313


*C- Switch to Flash-mode*

Goto *"Manual mode"*
Select *"Switch to Flash-mode"*
Wait until the phone get in the* "Flash-mode"*
*Now close "WPinternals"*


*Phase 2 (Install the Custom Firmware)*
Before flashing if you aware about your files and not sure about the process 
Check *"Backup Solution" *at the end of this post


Open *"WDRT"* folder
Click on *"File"* at the top left of the window
Select Open *PowerShell*
Select Open As *Administrator*
Now run the following command:
*.\thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile "D:\Microsoft.MSM8994.P6211_CITYMAN_10.0.15254.547_v2.ffu"*

"D:\.." is an example, use your own location
Press Enter
Wait until the process complete
Now to restart run the following command:
*.\thor2 -mode rnd -reboot*


Note if you are using CMD remove the *".\" *from the command at the beginning

After the restart, expected to see the boot menu 
Press on the *camera button* to select 

*Done.*

--------------------------------------------------

*Backup Solution*


Spoiler: Click to show the steps



Usually I use this solution to backup my phone.

*Tool needed:*

*MiniTool ShadowMaker* (Paid) or trial option for 30 days 

I prefer *MiniTool ShadowMaker* for these reasons

Compressed Image
Faster than other softwares
You can backup the whole storage not only one partition

*Steps:*

Switch to *"Mass Storage mode"*
Close* "WPinternals"*
Open *"ShadowMaker "*
Click *"Connect "* Under* "This Computer"*
Select* "Backup"*
Select *"Source"*
Select* "Disk and Partitions*
From the *"combo box"* Select your device* "It should be at the end or the space is ~29GB"*
Now select *all the partitions* *one by one* (just click on the last one and it will move to the next)
Click *"OK"*
Select *"Destination"* and set your *backup folder*
Click on *"Backup Now"*
Wait until the backup finish

*Now you have a mirror of your phone storage.

Restore*

If your phone system is not bricked Switch to *"Mass Storage mode"*
Close* "WPinternals"*
Open *"ShadowMaker"*
Goto *"Restore"*
Select your *"backup copy"*
Click *"Restore"*
Click* "Next"*
Check if all partitions selected then Click* "Next" *
Select your* "phone storage" (~29GB)*
*Be careful not to select another drive by mistake*
Click* "Next"*
Then* "Start"*
Note if your system is bricked.. you need to restore the system using *WDRT *first then do the *Restore *steps

*After the restore finish*

*Disconnect *your phone
Restart manually
*Done*, you have restored your old system as it was exactly.


----------



## mhajlo (Jun 28, 2021)

there is not download link ?!


----------



## astifan (Jun 28, 2021)

mhajlo said:


> there is not download link ?!

Click to collapse



In the YouTube video descriptions


*Features & Custom FFU:* Click Here (Youtube)


----------



## X_Wolverine (Jul 28, 2021)

astifan said:


> In the YouTube video descriptions
> 
> 
> *Features & Custom FFU:* Click Here (Youtube)

Click to collapse



Can I use dual boot with windows 10 for ARM with this FFU?
If yes then how?

Thank you in advance


----------



## astifan (Jul 28, 2021)

X_Wolverine said:


> Can I use dual boot with windows 10 for ARM with this FFU?
> If yes then how?
> 
> Thank you in advance

Click to collapse



Sorry I'm not sure about this part* (because I didn't test it)*, you can contact the original author *(Fadil)* directly and ask him about this
but what I'm sure from it that it's prepared with boot menu and can support WOA on SD card but for some technical matters the SD card boot (tool) link dropped and the feature now in progress by WOA team.


----------



## Rikku2000-Dev (Jul 29, 2021)

Hello, can this image deploy to an Lumia 950 or is there a version for 950?

Thanks


----------



## astifan (Jul 29, 2021)

Rikku2000-Dev said:


> Hello, can this image deploy to an Lumia 950 or is there a version for 950?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Hi, as per the video descriptions.. it's made and tested on Lumia 950XL only


----------



## Rikku2000-Dev (Jul 29, 2021)

Okey, i still download it... DSL6000 :____(

i let you know if it works, thank you.


----------



## astifan (Jul 29, 2021)

Rikku2000-Dev said:


> Okey, i still download it... DSL6000 :____(
> 
> i let you know if it works, thank you.

Click to collapse



Most welcome , Just to confirm, I asked the original Author of the video Fadel Fadz and he said it's only for 950XL


----------



## Rikku2000-Dev (Jul 29, 2021)

Oh, does he have a version for 950?


----------



## hooooossamq (Aug 4, 2021)

this rom hase many tools..but how i can install old camera apps for example..?


----------



## hooooossamq (Aug 8, 2021)

some bugs found after testing...
1 gps not working sometimes..
2 hello not work sometimes.
3 battery drain so fast and heat up near the usb port
4 hanging sometimes
5 proximity sensor not working...sometimes too


----------



## hooooossamq (Aug 12, 2021)

how i can relock the bootloader in this ROM? i have triad but its fail


----------



## astifan (Aug 22, 2021)

hooooossamq said:


> how i can relock the bootloader in this ROM? i have triad but its fail

Click to collapse



Hi, I'm really sorry for the delay I was a bit busy
I would advice you to go to this group https://t.me/Windows10Phone/
the original author (Fadil Fadz) is available in this group always.. you can ask him directly.


----------



## hooooossamq (Aug 22, 2021)

astifan said:


> Hi, I'm really sorry for the delay I was a bit busy
> I would advice you to go to this group https://t.me/Windows10Phone/
> the original author (Fadil Fadz) is available in this group always.. you can ask him directly.

Click to collapse



thank you my friend


----------

